# Mossburg 835



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Just got one but it jams every other 3.5" shell. Handles 3" and 2.75 fine. Anyone else experienced these problems. Thanks.


----------



## foxred (Jun 30, 2002)

Had an 835 mossberg that did the same thing. Got rid of it and got a Benelli Super Black Eagle 3 years ago - have not had any problem with the sbe on any length shell.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

835's are notorious for this problem. I'd say just take it back, and buy some other pump... 870, NOVA, etc...


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I had an 835 for a while in the early 90's when they first came out. Nothing but junk, stock fit poorly and the problem I had is that I have short arms and would short stroke it all the time and have ejection/feeding problems. Also with my style of hunting, I didn't kill any more birds with the 3 1/2 than I did with a 3". We usually shoot our birds over decoys and all I accomplished was spending more for shells. Some people love the round, and it certainly has its place, but 3 inch loads of 2's seem to work for me. If you want a 3 1/2, buy a browning or a remington.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I've had an 835 since the first year they were made and haven't had any problems with it. I can run 3.5, 3 & 2.75" shells all at the same time and don't have any problems ejecting them.


----------



## TURKEYMON (Jan 2, 2004)

I HAVE HAD MY 835 FOR ABOUT 7 YEARS. I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEM WITH IT JAMMING. AND FOR TIGHT SHOOTING, I WOULD PUT MY 835 UP AGAINST ANY FACTORY MADE SHOTGUN. :sniper:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Turkey shooting and wing shooting are two entirely different games. A shotgun that shoots a tight pattern is about all that is required to shoot a turkey. Shooting flying birds consistently requires a shotgun that has a nice fit and swing. To me, it was poor fitting to my frame and a little too heavy to be a lively swinging gun. To each is own, didn't work for me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Try crawling 300 yards threw ND mud in the spring, then you will want to throw it away. I am not the Mossbrg type, Id rather buy a damn nova befoe I would buy one of those. And novas are really bad when it comes to problems.


----------



## TURKEYMON (Jan 2, 2004)

ANYONE WHO WOULD CRAWL 300 YARDS IN THE MUD, UNLESS YOU ARE A SOLDIER IN A WAR, HAS A PROBLEM!!!! :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was just daying that any gun would have that problem including your mossberg. Didnt mean to piss you off, but I bet 75 percent of the people on this site crwals that far to get into range while snow goose hunting. So I think anyoner has a problem if they do that.


----------



## TURKEYMON (Jan 2, 2004)

NOT MAD. I GUESS YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO. I'M NOT A GOOSE HUNTER. JUST A STUPID TURKEY HUNTER. :sniper:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

When Mine was new, I had this problem. Before a days huting, rub a touch of oil where the brass expands with your finger, or shoot a little teflon in there. Never had any problem after that. ALso had way more problems with Remington shells. Dont know why.

Love my 835, and after it got broke in, I never had any problems wiht it. Could bury it in a pile of manure and take it right out and shoot it. Have seen less favorable things with someones 1000$ auto. For the money, I think it is the best gun on the face of the planet.

Tom


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Did a backflip into a rancid slough a few years ago with mine in my hand. The gun was the first one to take the fall and came up with dirt in more crevices than I care to mention here. I did some quick field work on it and went on to smack a few snows that day ( it was the spring season, if that matters) When I got home and cleaned it up, I was utterly amazed that it even fired for as much crap as I got outta there. Like tsodak said, once you get them broke in, they are an excellent gun. Mine has been through ten years of carnage and is still going strong and looking as good as a Mossberg can (sorry, I couldn't resist). I am in the market for a new gun, however. So, if you know anybody who wants a used 835, let me know.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont sell yourself short, buy a SuperX2, best gun I have had so far, if you get some dirt or other **** in the chamber it will still cylce shells.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

GB3, how about when you get a bunch of sand in the action? :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh you mean river silt? That **** would jam up any gun. That **** is like flower it jams the WHOLE works.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I havent laughed that hard in while. Watching you try to put that gun back together was hilarious.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

doesnt help when you got acouple brews in yah.


----------

